# EDTC? (Every Day Truck Carry)



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm thinking of adding to my existing kit I keep in my truck.
I want the vehicle to be a stereotypical "truck" that can be used for side-of-the-road issues, like tire changes and battery jumps.
I also want tools and equipment to haul items, and other things that might help in a "get home at all costs" situation.
The office is 35 miles from home, and the various paths home may not be "friendly" during a SHTF scenario.

What I've got so far:

Fully equipped GHB with 3-4 days of food and water, radios, maps, shelter options, wood saw, fixed blade knife.
500amp/400w battery jumper/air compressor/inverter pack.
Collapsible lug wrench.
1 ton bottle jack and standard scissor jack.
Two towing straps with J-hooks and a 3,700lb towing capacity.
8ftx8ft heavy duty tarp with attached bank line tethers.
What I'm wanting to add:

Bolt cutters.
Compact tool set of sockets, wrenches, pliers, and screwdrivers.
Replacing my truck gun(PX4 handgun) into the under-seat safe.
Extra rounds in the glove box.
What I'm thinking of adding if I can solve the obvious problem:

My AR.
Then, of course I'll have my standard EDC bag that I keep with me all the time.
It has my primary handgun, extra mags, a basic "blow out" kit for major injuries, a lockpick tool, defensive fixed blade, device charging backup battery and cables, and a few other things.

Can you guys think of anything else that might be helpful for getting home, or for assisting folks who need it?
Or, can anyone recommend a good way to secure a firearm from being (a)seen, and (b)stolen.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There is a kit you can buy that attaches under the back seat of your truck that will secure an AR. I saw it on utube some time back. Funny this subject should come up. Recent events have had me looking at what I normally carry in the truck as well. For the most part I carry what you have except the Battery/air compressor and heavy straps. My GHB is also under review. I didn't need it for the hurricane but it has me thinking I could have a better arrangement and also accommodate my frequent longer trips out of town.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My truck has everything you have mentioned and some more items ..... check to see if you have:

raingear 
hoody
gloves
knife
razor knife
boots or hiking shoes
spare socks
flashlight
hand saw
paracord
my tarp is a 10x12, insure you are comfortable with the 8x8
tent stakes
toilet paper
Advil


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I also keep a Sog eighteen inch machete between my seat and console,along with a fire extinguisher and first aid kit, otherwise you have my list........


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rstanek said:


> I also keep a Sog eighteen inch machete between my seat and console,along with a fire extinguisher and first aid kit, otherwise you have my list........


Ditto


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I would add caffeine pills, and energy blocks, and anti diarrhea meds. My reasoning is; short of serious injury, nothing makes for a bad driving experience like being super tired or having a bad case of the runs. Learned that the hard way. More than once.
I might also add a small chainsaw with a long bar? In light of recent storms..


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Being retired, . . . I do not have the daily possibility of an event stranding me "at work" or impeding my getting home.

OTOH, . . . I do leave home almost daily to go to the post office, the church, Lowes, etc. so a BHB is something I should be doing, . . . just have not taken the time yet.

I have given it some serious thought though and my bag I selected is a simple little inexpensive multi pouch green backpack from Ebay:

30L 3P Outdoor Military Rucksacks Tactical Backpack Camping Hiking Trekking Bag | eBay

There will be a change of clothing in a plastic bag to keep it from getting wet, . . . food (jerky / some hard candy / small bag of shredded Mini Wheats), . . . ammo for both hand gun and long gun, . . . compass, . . . a complete map of Ohio, . . . gloves, . . . first aid kit, . . . thermal blanket / bag, . . . and some kind of water purification such as a personal Berkey.

My handgun is a 1911, . . . my long gun will either be an AK pistol, . . . an AR pistol, . . . or some shortened version of an AR rifle. Between Keltec, Rock Island, and various other suppliers, . . . a quality weapon shooting a rifle round will be in my estimation, . . . best for any CQB, . . . as well as easier to carry and manipulate. They are available for $375 on up to $1000, . . . depending on caliber, options, etc.

It is also easier to conceal if necessary. Fact of the matter is, . . . my AR pistol can be carried on my person with only a hoodie or windbreaker, . . . the secret service would not give me a second look if they were looking for people armed. I haven't found the rack yet that I want to use for my Jeep Liberty, . . . that is one of the next things.

I know this sounds selfish, . . . but I'm not anticipating being the local good samaritan, . . . I'm focused on getting home to my loved ones to take care of them, my church people, . . . and my neighborhood folks. I'll probably circumvent everything I can to slip through and get home.

But that is MY plan, . . . YMMV.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Duct tape, duct tape, duct tape. Tire repair goo, not necessarily for you, but a stranded motorist without a spare. And a hacksaw.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

With all that's been going on your just starting to think about it.:vs_OMG: Guess it's never to late.

I would suggest a ball bat or axe handle under the seat along with a machete. Will still get the job done but you won't get shot as quickly. With all the terrorist knife attacks lately it maybe a bullet magnet.

For a large knife check out the Kershaw Camp 10. Really nice size with a rubber handle. Best part is the sheath. Has lots of hole and mounting points. Really easy to tie up under the dash or seat for quick access.

https://kershaw.kaiusaltd.com/knives/knife/camp-10


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Molle belt with IFAX, 2 8rd 45 mags,Springer MilSpec in M9 holster,canteen, water bottle filter,energy bars and granola( 35 gr Carbs :vs_shocked 550

Woodland MolleII ruck packed with 6 MRE's,couple changes of clothr,IFAK, compass,MSS, ICS2000,KBar,Mess Kit, 550 etc,poncho and liner, filter

Camelback RimRunner with meds,3 L Omega, change of clothes, hand antiseptic, IFAK,550

Working on fixing the flats on my big wheel baby carriage to haul all the crap


TP lip balm and AD ointment everywhere

Testing out the RimRunner on a 2 mile woods walk( secure perimeter), with PM9 and 2 spare mags


Took 15 minutes longer today with the 15 # CamelBak, plus I talked to a couple neighbors out in the forest


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Been thinking about adding this to my truck. It is available on Amazon for 52 bucks.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...qNO7tBcxLeeb4E-imVj2MUudSLnMS8ZhoCnyYQAvD_BwE


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I found that about 98% of all flats can be repaired, you already have the compressor, I can plug a tire and have you back on the road, before you can get the jack and spare from your truck. PS, and a whole lot less work.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> View attachment 53242
> 
> I found that about 98% of all flats can be repaired, you already have the compressor, I can plug a tire and have you back on the road, before you can get the jack and spare from your truck. PS, and a whole lot less work.


And cheap! I carry a couple in each vehicle. I carry most of what has already been mentioned except the air compressor and the tool @A Watchman suggested. Well equipped GHB, spare cloths, rubber boots, hiking boots, tarp, tools, etc. I am, more or less, just reevaluating. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> And cheap! I carry a couple in each vehicle. I carry most of what has already been mentioned except the air compressor and the tool @A Watchman suggested. Well equipped GHB, spare cloths, rubber boots, hiking boots, tarp, tools, etc. I am, more or less, just reevaluating. :tango_face_grin:


You need to get you a cheap compressor or some other means to air the tire back up, not much use pluggin it if it's flat.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rstanek said:


> I also keep a Sog eighteen inch machete between my seat and console,along with a fire extinguisher and first aid kit, otherwise you have my list........


the guys down south have the snake excuse - we don't get to play that card up here - I'd put something more excusable in & around that pilot seat .... an entrenching shovel that's received some sharpening does a fine job and can't be classified a dangerous weapon at first glance ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> View attachment 53242
> 
> I found that about 98% of all flats can be repaired, you already have the compressor, I can plug a tire and have you back on the road, before you can get the jack and spare from your truck. PS, and a whole lot less work.


don't know if you follow Mountain Men on the boob tube - the one guy could use some of these suggestions - including an off road tire repair kit .... if it was a true to life - he ruined a couple of tires and possibly the rims because he wasn't prepared ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

for any vehicle - toss most of the OEM tire changing/tire repair crap and buy something real ... the new vehicles don't even get a spare anymore - just a can of plug & inflate - that just screams "problem" .... for the guys with a spare - get a 4 way cross lug wrench (fixed or collapsible) and a 18" breaker bar/socket and a piece of cheater pipe doesn't hurt .... if the OEM jack can even reach your truck frame that's a miracle - get a decent sized hydraulic jack/hi lift and a couple of 2 X 8 wood blocks ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the great suggestions guys!
A few of you reminded me of other things I did have in there, but forgot. (they're tucked into the seat pockets)
@A Watchman, I do have a good pair of work gloves, a tire plug kit, and rain gear. Also, rain boots, a neon hardhat, and neon safety vest.
I'll need to recheck the tarp size. 8x8 doesn't sound right anymore.
The extra clothing would be a good addition that I'd considered in the past, but haven't made a decision on yet.
@rstanek, the fire extinguisher is a GREAT suggestion! Thanks!
@sideKahr, I just bought a roll of heavy duty duct tape ("2x stronger!!!", lol) two days ago for this purpose. Great suggestion!
I think the can of tire goo is a good option. You just never know, and it's small enough. Why not, right?
Why the hacksaw, though? (just curious what you anticipate)
@Prepared One, I'd seen the AR mount that goes under the rear seat, and it looks like it will work, but the installation is a bit tricky.
I'm sure I could manage, but it would likely take a whole day by myself.
@jim-henscheli, my GHB has a few of the items you mentioned, like pills for the squirts. Caffeine pills would be a good addition though.

This morning, I was letting my mind wander while driving in to work, and thought about how I could weld up a cage to hold "jerry" cans for extra gas, and keep it locked up from theft.
This would give me an other excuse to play with the welder, and extra fuel for the long haul.
A few of you mentioned adding a machete, and that's a good idea. I have a Lansky, but hadn't considered putting it in the truck. I can see that changing soon.

Thanks again guys. These are great.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The little air pump, that plugs into the lighter stays in my truck.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

> Why the hacksaw, though? (just curious what you anticipate)


I was thinking locks and fences if you're forced to drive cross-country, but I re-read your list and saw the bolt cutters. Forget the saw, unless you would like to shorten the shotgun barrel.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Thanks for the great suggestions guys!
> A few of you reminded me of other things I did have in there, but forgot. (they're tucked into the seat pockets)
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice to be appreciated:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Couple Jerry cans of fuel? Portable spot light you can plug into lighter?


----------

